# encendido gradual luminarias halogenas 12v 50W



## coyotez (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola.
tengo una pequeña cuestion a la que no logro encontrar solucion comercial, a saber un grupo de lamparas halogenas de 12 V ac com transformadores bobinados, vamos lo tipico de un pasillo, el asunto es que quisiera que se encendiesen y apagasen gradualmente de forma automatica (ya lo hacen por un sensorde proximidad).
La forma mas sencilla que se me ocurre es con una celula RC. calculando tiempo de carga= a tiempo de descarga. Pero esta idea se me hace un poco arcaica y consumidora de corriente.
Agradeceria vuestra ayuda ya que mis conocimientos de electronica estan un poco olvidados.
Gracias y SalU2.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

coyotez dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> tengo una pequeña cuestion a la que no logro encontrar solucion comercial, a saber un grupo de lamparas halogenas de 12 V ac com transformadores bobinados, vamos lo tipico de un pasillo, el asunto es que quisiera que se encendiesen y apagasen gradualmente de forma automatica (ya lo hacen por un sensorde proximidad).
> La forma mas sencilla que se me ocurre es con una celula RC. calculando tiempo de carga= a tiempo de descarga. Pero esta idea se me hace un poco arcaica y consumidora de corriente.
> Agradeceria vuestra ayuda ya que mis conocimientos de electronica estan un poco olvidados.
> Gracias y SalU2.



Hola, pero a esas lámparas si les mete menos voltaje no se apagan? se me hace que si.

En fin, en pablin se me hace que hay un diagrama o si no revise la páginaa 7 de este doc, tal vez le sirva.

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Utiliza  un circuito con tiristor para variar la corriente de la carga.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 4, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza  un circuito con tiristor para variar la corriente de la carga.



Pero en lámparas de halógeno, si se le puede variar????
La verdad nunca lo he intentado.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Lo ideal seria fabricar una conmutadas, el problema es el transformador.


----------



## coyotez (Jul 5, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> icarus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En teoria todas las lamparas incandescentes se pueden regular la tension siempre que se menor de o que marcan, no deja de ser una lampara halogena como las de lampara alargada de 500 o 1000 W. Porsupuesto no quiero regular la tension de entrada al trazo, porque este si que no se puede regular.
Lo del tristor es lo tipico del circuito para regular las lamparas el problema es que quisiera que encendiera gradualmente por si solo, vamos que el excitar el tristor fuera aumentando la tension en un tiempo, y al dejarlo de excitar la fuera reduciendo en el mismo tiempo.
SalU2 y gracias mil.


----------



## coyotez (Jul 5, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> coyotez dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este circuto de "Pablin" no se ajusta mucho a lo que llevo pensando, pero gracias por el interes, el circuito que citas es el de 2 lamparas que se enciende una al apagarse otra y viceversa.



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Lo ideal seria fabricar una conmutadas, el problema es el transformador.


Tambien te agradezco el interes, Pero no entiendo lo que quieres decir, una fuente de alimentacion conmutada?, conmutar las lamparas.



			
				icarus dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza  un circuito con tiristor para variar la corriente de la carga.


Lo del tristor es lo tipico del circuito para regular las lamparas, el problema es que quisiera que encendiera gradualmente por si solo, vamos que el excitar el tristor fuera aumentando la tension en un tiempo, y al dejarlo de excitar la fuera reduciendo en el mismo tiempo

SalU2.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2006)

El problema de utilizar un tiristor es que es necesario un gran, gran control del instante de disparo, cualquier fallo acarrea la destruccion de la lampara de 12V, ya sea una espuria, un retraso, un autoencebado, 

Yo tengo un balastro electronico que es un circuito autooscilante,"una conmutada", ventajas, menor calentamiento, mayor rendimiento.

http://www.edn.com/contents/images/51100di.pdf



otra forma es con un mosfet  y un puente de diodos y TLC555 (importante de bajo consumo).


http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/an/3735.pdf


http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1408.pdf


----------



## coyotez (Jul 6, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El problema de utilizar un tiristor es que es necesario un gran, gran control del instante de disparo, cualquier fallo acarrea la destruccion de la lampara de 12V, ya sea una espuria, un retraso, un autoencebado,
> 
> Yo tengo un balastro electronico que es un circuito autooscilante,"una conmutada", ventajas, menor calentamiento, mayor rendimiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yo lo que aria es utilizar una placa de puntos, y si mucho me apuras, la parte de potencia en  placa de puntos y la de mando en la protoboard.

Ojo que trabajas con 220V, no hagas tonterias y vigila bien las tensiones.

Montale un bombilla, tal y como comente en otros post.

sobretodo en las primeras pruebas

De esta forma si por lo que sea falla no te fulminara todo el circuito, el circuito funcionara, no al 100% pero debe funcionar. Si la bombilla en serie se ilumina a toda pastilla, seguro que si lo conectas directamente lo unico que conseguiras es enviar un SMS a la tribu de toro sentado.


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 6, 2006)

lo mejor seria q agas un control por tiristores q es lo mas conveniente


----------



## coyotez (Jul 13, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo que aria es utilizar una placa de puntos, y si mucho me apuras, la parte de potencia en  placa de puntos y la de mando en la protoboard.
> 
> Ojo que trabajas con 220V, no hagas tonterias y vigila bien las tensiones.
> 
> ...


MM vaya como sea como un circuito que monté para cambio de monedas y que aun con antirrebote hacia lo que le daba en gana.
Oye un par de cosas aver si me las puedes alarar:
Si a un regulador de lamparas halogenas de los de las lamparas de pie de toda lavida que se maneja por potenciometro, le coloco un condensador en en serie en lo que es el potenciometro, no se llegaria a lo mismo? es decir el tiempo que tard en cargar el condensador, no daria una rampa de tension ascendente al conectarlo?, y al desconectarlo descendete?. Digo no sé.
Y en otro ambito si coloco un dimmer para regular un transformador electromagnetico,acaso no bajaría la tension en el recorte, y al entrarle al primario menos voltios de los calculados al primario se quemaría?


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 14, 2006)

La parte positiva de la onda (semiciclo positivo) pasará por el triac siempre y cuando haya habido una señal de disparo en la compuerta, de esta manera la corriente circulará de arriba hacia abajo (pasará por el tiristor que apunta hacia abajo), de igual manera:

La parte negativa de la onda (semiciclo negativo) pasará por el triac siempre y cuando haya habido una señal de disparo en la compuerta, de esta manera la corriente circulará de abajo hacia arriba (pasará por el tiristor que apunta hacia arriba)

Para ambos semiciclos la señal de disparo se obtiene de la misma patilla (la puerta o compuerta).

Lo interesante es, que se puede controlar el momento de disparo de esta patilla y así, controlar el tiempo que cada tiristor estará en conducción. (recordar que un trisitor solo conduce cuando ha sido disparada (activada) la compuerta y entre sus terminales hay un voltaje positivo de un valor mínimo para cada tiristor)

Entonces, si se controla el tiempo que cada tiristor está en conducción, se puede controlar la corriente que se entrega a una carga y por consiguiente la potencia que consume.

Ejemplo: Una aplicación muy común es el atenuador luminoso de lámparas incandescentes (circuito de control de fase). 





El triac controla el paso de la corriente alterna a la lámpara (carga), pasando continuamente entre los estados de conducción (cuando la corriente circula por el triac) y el de corte (cuando la corriente no circula)

Si se varía el potenciómetro, se varía el tiempo de carga del condensador causando que se incremente o reduzca la diferencia de fase de la tensión de alimentación y la que se aplica a la compuerta

Nota: la diferencia de fase o la fase entre dos señales u ondas se define como el ángulo (diferencia de tiempo) que existe entre los dos orígenes de las mismas.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 10, 2009)

alguien tiene un circuito para hacer que una ampolleta de esas de vehiculo se encienda lentamente?
lo agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2009)

una alogena con transformador la podes dimmerrizar ?

si .
entonces se puede,.

pero queres hacerlo automaticamente ?
chau la sencillez de el cuircuito ese con un par de capacitores y un diac.

a trabajar con baja tension y control inteligente del asunto , no hay vueltas, fijate si algun dimmer de tacto (el chip ) podes config. asi o sino a un pic.

no hay mas vueltas.

y eso de que los cuarzos no se pueden dimmmerizar nada que ver.
cualquier lampara resitiva sin transformador ni nada se puede dimmerizar.

y si el dimmer se pone tonto no pasa nada , esta en serie con la carga...........cheee..........son grandes.


----------



## karl (Jul 17, 2009)

lo menos dificil es lo que sugiere fernandob, usas un pic con un programa de encendido (el pic prende cada vez antes un TRIAC) hasta llegar al 100% del ciclo.

Desventajas, necesitas una fuente pequeña, un optoaislador para evitar que tu PIC se rostice y algúna forma para detectar el movimiento, por ejemplo que el sensor de movimiento prenda al pic en vez de las lamparas, y el pic al arrancar inicie una rampa de subida. tambien hay que considerar el poner el cacharro despues del transformador (de tal forma que para el transformador solo sea una resistencia mayor, así te evitas los picos de voltaje de inducciones bruscas cuando el PIC decida prender el TRIAC a media onda),


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 18, 2009)

bueno, creo esta idea te puede servir..
de un transformador, puede ser a 12 volts.. conecta 2 puentes de didos.. uno como fuente (con un capacitor), y el otro sin capacitor.
el segundo, te puede servir para detectar el cruce por cero de la señal (con ayuda de un comparador lm339), y el primero para alimentar el pic (5volts), y ademas tomar la señal de cruce por 0 y hacer tu contador para el tiempo de encendido de la señal..
esto, para los motores, se le llama arranque a tension reducida..
saludos!


----------



## marioandres9 (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola gente.Una consulta.Tengo una lampara halogena 12V-50W la cual se puede variar su intensidad mediante un pote,  resulta que la desarme y para pasar de 220V a 12V no usa transformador, sino que usa un circuito auto oscilante.

La cuestion es que no lo puedo arreglar entonces opte por hacer algo casero. mi pregunta es la siguiente: se puede hacer el circuito atenuador similar al de la figura pero en vez de usar los 220VAC usar 12VAC?


----------



## karl (Ago 10, 2009)

la respuesta corta es no, el DIAC se activa a un voltaje fijo (los que conozco comerciales son a 30 volts), y se usa un pot para regular el voltaje de "corte", es decir el voltaje que necesita tener la linea para que un divisor de voltaje te de los 30 volts, si lo bajas a 12 nunca de los nuncas vas a llegar a 30 volts.

Lo que puedes hacer es regular el ciclo con un comparador sencillo, como un 741 conectado como comparador, o usar algún multivibrador como regulador, (necesitas rectificar la corriente en ambos casos)


----------



## marioandres9 (Ago 10, 2009)

Antes que nada gracias por responder karl. No entendi bien lo del comparador.

Una duda que tengo, la lampara es una bipin de 12V y 50W pero no especifica si es Vca o Vcc. yo supuse que eran Vca porque al desarmar el circuito con el que funcionaba a la salida hay un transformador toroidal.

suponiendo que estoy en lo cierto alguien sabe de algun circuito semejante a este o algun otro para regular la intensidad de la lampara y que sea  facil de armar?


Una cosa mas: Al circuito se le rompio el transistor Q4 pero antes de darme cuenta que estaba roto pense que podia ser el capacitor C4 que esta entre colector y emisor del Q4, entonces lo desolde y por arte de magia se me perdio.ahora no puedo saber que capacidad era. alguien me podria decir de que orden puede llegar a ser segun las caracteristicas del transistor? gracias.

PD: las caracteristicas estan en el dibujo de abajo.


----------



## karl (Ago 12, 2009)

ok, no hay problema.
uno, una lampara de halogeno (solo el foco), lo puedes prender con directa o alterna, ya que es una resistencia y nada más, el problema viene con el circuito que tenga para controlarse, usualmente es nada más un transformador que baja de 120/220 volts y algún amperaje a 12 volts y un amperaje mayor, si a ese circuito lo alimentas con directa no va a funcionar, ya que el transformador necesita cambios en el voltaje para funcionar.

Dos, viendo tu circuito, me doy cuenta de dos cosas, una es que a la entrada tiene rectificadores, los que convierten la corriente alterna en directa, y esta va al circuito de control, que enciende y apaga un lado de un transformador conectado directamente a la linea de la lampara supongo que este circuito ya tiene la función de Dimmer, entonces hay que analizar el circuito para ver que hace que pieza. Parece que el capacitor era de la sección de control, (si los transistores de la parte de abajo son pequeños, así es, si son grandes, o estan conectados con un disipador de calor, es la etapa de potencia.)

Tres, un op amp (abreviacion para OPerational AMPlifier, es decir, un amplificador operacional), es un circuito que tiene dos entradas, se puede usar entre otras cosas como un comparador, en esta forma va a comparar el voltaje que le entra de una pata con la otra, y va a sacar una señal que depende de que pata es la que tiene mas voltaje (las entradas se llaman inversora y no inversora, si mandas más voltaje por la inversora, el circuito te conecta a negativo, si mandas la señal más fuerte por la no inversora, te manda un positivo), puedes usar un voltaje de referencia, que tu ajustes y compararla con el voltaje de la linea, de esa forma cuando la corriente sea mayor a ese voltaje el integrado te manda un positivo y prende la lampara (por medio de una etapa de potencia), y cuando el voltaje sea menor, se va a apagar, esto es importante por que a la frecuencia de 50/60 hertz el ojo no ve el flasheo, y lo interpreta como que la luz se prende gradualmente,

espero que haya aclarado tu duda.


----------



## marioandres9 (Ago 12, 2009)

Gracias nuevamente KARL.

Antes que nada te cuento que el problema de la lampara lo solucione comprando un transformador electronico y ahora siempre anda al maximo( consumiendo los 50W siempre).

segundo. a ver... digamos que lo que vos me queres decir con los operacionales es que le varie la tension de referencia al AO(con un potenciometro por ej) asi el 741 se encarga de mandar el voltaje necessario?

PD: digamos que a la entradadel AO le meto los 12Vca y con un pote le hago variar la tension de referencia? los operacionales funcionan con una Vref continua?


----------



## karl (Ago 14, 2009)

saludos nuevamente marioandres9.

la idea es aproximadamente la que describes, tienes el AO, una señal (la corriente reducida a 12 volts, pero sin rectificar), esta va a oscilar entre 0 y 12 volts, y sería tu referencia
Después, por otro lado le metes una señal rectificada por medio de un pote como divisor de voltaje, brazo a la salida, terminal uno a positivo y dos a negativo.
la idea es que cuando el voltaje de la linea (el que oscila entre 0 y 12) sea mayor que el voltaje en la referencia, el op amp mande el positivo, prendiendo un TRIAC conectado a la lampara, y cuando sea menor, el op amp mande un negativo y apague el TRIAC, de esa forma tu lampara va a estar prendiendo y apagandose a unos 50/60 hz de acuerdo a la frecuencia de la corriente que manejes, y además, se prenda un tiempo distinto cada vez, dado que cada vez la parte de la onda que usas es distinta (si el pot esta al 100% del voltaje la lamparita solo se prenderia en el punto donde la linea mide mas voltaje, caso contrario se mantiene encendida todo el tiempo.

La respuesta a tu pregunta es Si, al operacional lo alimentas con un VCC y un VSS (creo que son esos) fijos, y luego les puedes dar un voltaje de entrada directo, todo depende del circuito que quieras hacer, por ejemplo, un sumador, un integrador, etcetera tienen una terminal conectada a un voltaje fijo y otra a un voltaje variable, por otro lado, un comparador, tiene dos voltajes variables, (uno que varia rápido, la señal y otro, la referencia que lo puede hacer lentamente).


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 12, 2010)

coyotez dijo:


> Hola.
> tengo una pequeña cuestion a la que no logro encontrar solucion comercial, a saber un grupo de lamparas halogenas de 12 V ac com transformadores bobinados,.
> Gracias y SalU2.



Una pregunta coyote, estas lámparas halógenas de 12V, son 12V de CC o de CA? 
Estoy intentando iluminar una con una fuente de alimentación (AC/DC) de 12V y 60W y me ocurre lo siguiente:

- Me parpadea 3 veces hasta que enciende
- Sale humo a partir de los 20 segundos de funcionamiento

Pongo esta aclaración porque en la respuesta anterior pone que le puedes alimentar a CA y CC, pero lógicamente en CC estás dando más potencia que en CA, con lo que estamos calentando más la resistencia de Tugsteno.

Existe algun balastro comercial para enceder estas lámparas?

Esto me da que pensar que pueda ser 12V de CA como tu comentas

Muchas gracias y perdon por esta pregunta si es muy básica


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 12, 2010)

Con tiristor por corrimiento de fase. Halogena es el gas, internamente es igual a otra lampara.


----------

